# Man, 82, fought off attacker with stick



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/n...cker-stick/article-862372-detail/article.html


> But the brave 82-year-old managed to fight back against his assailant  hitting his attacker several times with his walking stick.


----------

